# Need Help Finding Housing



## UmmAmina (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to this forum. My husband, daughter (9 months) and I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in 2 months. I need some help finding family friendly neighborhoods. My husband will be working downtown at NYUAD. We are looking for an apartment that is not downtown but one that has a short commute to downtown. Also we wanted the location to be between downtown Abu Dhabi and Saadiyat Island because the new NYUAD campus will be moving to Saadiyat Island in 2014. Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## lisav23 (Jan 6, 2013)

We are planning to move to Abu Dhabi this summer with Family. If you don't mind I would like to see what you responses are. We have a 2,7 & 9 year old.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think Reem Island should fit the bill, and I just wrote a lengthy post about it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...uae/134870-reem-island-block.html#post1008447

Of course the place is not to everyone's taste, and apart from groceries you would need to drive around for most things, but I still like the quietness of the place and the fact that its all new and swanky.

Which area fits the bill also depends on the budget and the place of work. Khalidiya and Corniche have some great options, but the newer buildings are generally more expensive than Al Reem.
Lisav - for 3 kids, obviously you would want a villa - again the location depends on the budget, but there are a few (expensive) options on island, and tonnes of better priced options off island (King Khalifa City A, Al Raha Gardens, Al Reef - which is farther, Sas Al Nakhl etc)


----------



## lisav23 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, we are looking at mangrove village, mostly for the kids as we would prefer a bit more diversity. We have no reason for a specific location as the job can be done from the house/villa. I think our budget is around 280,000AED


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

lisav23 said:


> Thanks, we are looking at mangrove village, mostly for the kids as we would prefer a bit more diversity. We have no reason for a specific location as the job can be done from the house/villa. I think our budget is around 280,000AED


Definitely your budget is correct Dubizzle.com | Advertisment


----------



## lisav23 (Jan 6, 2013)

That is what we thought, looks like we have narrowed it down to three schools for the kids too.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

lisav23 said:


> That is what we thought, looks like we have narrowed it down to three schools for the kids too.


Mangrove Village is very nice, AED280k will get you a large villa in Khalidiya as well. You are fortunate to have a good budget, AD is very expensive compared to Dubai (at least 50k more expensive than Dubai for similar places).


----------

